# Notebook mit 18-20 Zoll und mehr



## Todesklinge (30. November 2016)

Huhu

ich bin am überlegen ein Notebook für Weihnachten zu kaufen, eben als Geschenk.
Nun bin ich nach einer seeeeeeehr langen Suche auf nahezu kein Notebook getroffen (welches auch unter 1000 Euro liegt), an dem das Display größer als 17,3 Zoll ist.

Warum macht man kein Notebook mit einem standartisierten 20 Zoll Bildschirm, damit man da auch mal was darauf erkennt (eben vor allem bei älteren Menschen)?


Ein Desktop PC mit einem riesen Bildschirm wäre da natürlich eine ideale Lösung, jedoch ist dieser nicht Mobil genug, um eben an diversen Orten damit zu arbeiten (mal beim schönen Wetter am Balkon, usw.).

Wieso ist das nicht so?

Die Fernsehen werden ständig größer, auch die PC Monitore, aber bei den Notebooks will man nix verändern.
An der Stabilität kann es nicht liegen, weil die immer größeren Fernseher auch immer dünner werden!

Da mir kaum eine Alternative bleibt, dachte ich eben an diese beiden hier:

Lenovo Y700 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

oder

Lenovo ideapad Y700 43,94 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Der obere Link kostet ca. 1000 Euro, der untere Link ca. 1500 Euro und irgendwie ist beides gleich...





-> Kann ich ein Notebook auch als Spieleserver verwenden, wenn dieser dementsprechend etwas Leistung hat, siehe i7 6700 HQ, Quad Core?
Das wäre für mich noch ein wichtiger Grund.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2016)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Warum macht man kein Notebook mit einem standartisierten 20 Zoll Bildschirm, damit man da auch mal was darauf erkennt (eben vor allem bei älteren Menschen)?


Standards?
Beim Notebook?
Witzbold.

Da muß man froh sein, daß man den RAM, die Festplatte und evtl. noch das DVD-Laufwerk tauschen kann.
Beim Mainboard kocht jeder Hersteller nach wie vor sein eigenes Süppchen.
Das Display ist oft durch andere Fabrikate wechselbar, aber mit sehr viel Bastelei.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ein Desktop PC mit einem riesen Bildschirm wäre da natürlich eine ideale  Lösung, jedoch ist dieser nicht Mobil genug, um eben an diversen Orten  damit zu arbeiten (mal beim schönen Wetter am Balkon, usw.).
> 
> Wieso ist das nicht so?


Ein großer Bildschirm und Portabilität schließen sich naturgemäß gegenseitig aus.
Eventuell mit Projektionsbildschirm und virtueller Tastatur, aber so weit sind wir noch nicht.

Die beiden Lenovos unterscheiden sich durch Hauptspeicherbestückung und SSD-Größe.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> -> Kann ich ein Notebook auch als Spieleserver verwenden, wenn dieser dementsprechend etwas Leistung hat, siehe i7 6700 HQ, Quad Core?


Kann man, aber die Platten sind nicht als Dauerläufer ausgelegt.
Beim Desktop hatte ich da viele Ausfälle bei mißbrauchten nicht Serverplatten mit hohen Laufleistungen.

Die zerlegt es dann meist unwiederherstellbar von heute auf morgen, wenn das Lager den Geist aufgibt.
Die Laptopplatten sind nicht ganz so anfällig, aber auch nicht auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.

Nimm den Billigeren Lenovo, der Aufpreis für RAM und SSD ist nicht gerechtfertigt.
Außerdem kann man RAM und Platte bei Bedarf (welcher) nachrüsten mit mehr Leistung für meist weniger Kosten.

Eventuell gibt es auch noch günstigere Anbieter.


----------



## Todesklinge (30. November 2016)

Es gibt eine gewaltige Auswahl an Dual Core CPUs, aber danach suche ich nicht, da ich auch etwas für die Zukunft haben will.


----------



## enux (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Todesklinge,

welchen älteren Menschen möchtest du denn zumuten, einen 18-20 Zoll großen Laptop herum zu tragen? 17 Zoll sind für diesen Zweck schon nicht ohne...
Die Lösung, was die Größe der Schrift betrifft, könnte hier bei einer eher niedrigen Auflösung liegen. FullHD oder noch höher auf 13" oder auch 15" Displays kann tatsächlich anstrengend werden.

Ansonsten kann der übliche Kompromiss helfen: 15" oder 17" mit augenfreundlicher Auflösung und am Schreibtisch (oder wo auch immer das Teil in der Regel benutzt werden soll) eben ein externer Monitor in beliebiger Größe.

Edit: Zum Thema Notebook als Server. Bitte bedenken, dass die Kühlung in Laptops meist nicht für ständige Dauerbelastung für CPU, RAM, Harddisk etc. konzipiert ist. Das Teil wird also vermutlich sehr schnell gut warm werden und irgendwann drosseln. Der Lebensdauer kommt das auch nicht zugute.


----------



## Todesklinge (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Infos!

Als Ersatzserver ist es auch nicht geplant, nur eben zum testen bis es dann geht.

Das mit den Displays ist echt schade, ein größeres als 17 Zoll wäre schon super...


----------

